# its a sog!



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

i just looked at hushpuppys sticky on terms and discovered that I am growing a SOG.  I thought I  had to many plants!  I was gonna remove a few.  stupid me.  so, how do I manicure them?  I haven't done anything to them yet.  wk four flowering three feet tall.  there are some tall stalks.  the canopy is fairly even.  about 30" off the deck.  how can I promote stalk growth?   are indica manicured the same as sativa?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

At 4 weeks in to flower I wouldn't remove anything. I don't like to remove anything that isn't falling off by itself after 2 weeks in to 12/12. Pruning that far in to flower can reduce your yields dramatically.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL--you start a SOG from the get-go.  At 4 weeks, I agree with AM--do not do anything...except...if your space is too crowded, remove some plants.  Overcrowded plants will and do produce less than plants that have enough room.


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

ok, so, leave all alone and steady as she goes.


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

hmm a pic with a description of size of growroom will help. i would bet you are overcrowded, so let's see a pic


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--you start a SOG from the get-go. At 4 weeks, I agree with AM--do not do anything...except...if your space is too crowded, remove some plants. Overcrowded plants will and do produce less than plants that have enough room.



mine is more an accident that turned out right.


----------

